# White pictures



## Guest




----------



## [Reptile59]Seb

The guest is me, sorry but i'm not log in.

Sébastien.


----------



## Ian

Wow Seb, they are some pretty nice photos. They your beetles?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## [Reptile59]Seb

hello,

yes, these beetles comes from my breeding.

Thank you for the comment.

Sébastien.


----------



## Ian

Nice, they look pretty sweet. Im not to hot on beetles...are they part of the Cetonia family?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## [Reptile59]Seb

this is :

_Cyprolais hornimani hornimani_

Stephanorrhina guttata

Eudicella SP. Tanzanie

_*Cetonia *aurata_

and the final pictures is _Eudicella smithi bertherandi_


----------



## Samzo

Wow Ian... you got it right lol


----------



## [Reptile59]Seb

And _Eudicella gralli hubini_


----------



## Ian

Nice, pretty spectacular colours there.

Expect a PM from me!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## [Reptile59]Seb

thk's iam

_Eudicella smithi shiratica_


----------

